# SMALL BIRDS KILLS PICTURES!



## slingshotx (Feb 9, 2014)

Dear Friends,

Please see the pictures of the small birds that I have taken down with slingshot.

Yes I said in the "Giant Kills" thread I have stopped killing small birds, I don't do it anymore, I feel bad too to do it. They look innocent.

The one without head, is kingfisher that I shot on the electric wire and when I retrieved it, it had no head, just the body, looked for the head but did not find it.

Best regards, I hope you enjoy them


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

I would feel really bad about killing small birds just because they look so CUTE!! But that's just me.


----------



## Rathunter (Feb 14, 2014)

I'm not sure what to say.

I'm glad you don't live in the USA, because that would be illegal.


----------



## slingshotx (Feb 9, 2014)

Dear Sunchierefram,

Thanks for reminding me, about this, you must be a good man.

Best regards


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Moved to hunting section.. Please keep these type of threads in the designated areas


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

How is your video coming along?

Best regards


----------



## slingshotx (Feb 9, 2014)

Okay thanks lightgeoduck.

Best regards


----------



## slingshotx (Feb 9, 2014)

Dear TreeFork,

There is a lot of rain, I think seasonal rains have started abruptly. So I don't think I will have time to go hunting any time soon. So I am sorry to say it is not easy for me to get ready the video. I will require some time to prepare it, these days I am very pushed for the time, I have almost stopped hunting. I have robbed a lot of my valuable time to at least do the experimentation of my old past using new techniques such as butterflies, beast/adult bands, heavy and light ammunition. I really wished if I had time! Hunting for me is the most pleasurable experience. I am not very much into hunting, if I was I would just go to specialised hunting areas in Tanzania, I have never been in one. But in the furture if I will have time, I will see if to go there and use my slingshots hunting.

I always share with you my love with slingshot shootings. So be happy.

Best regards


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

I would get jail time here in the UK shooting such tiny birds but I guess the laws in Tanzania are different.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

slingshotx said:


> Dear TreeFork,
> 
> There is a lot of rain, I think seasonal rains have started abruptly. So I don't think I will have time to go hunting any time soon. So I am sorry to say it is not easy for me to get ready the video. I will require some time to prepare it, these days I am very pushed for the time, I have almost stopped hunting. I have robbed a lot of my valuable time to at least do the experimentation of my old past using new techniques such as butterflies, beast/adult bands, heavy and light ammunition. I really wished if I had time! Hunting for me is the most pleasurable experience. I am not very much into hunting, if I was I would just go to specialised hunting areas in Tanzania, I have never been in one. But in the furture if I will have time, I will see if to go there and use my slingshots hunting.
> 
> ...


You have time to shoot small birds and post and responding to your threads here??? Same time for a video. Set up target press record and shoot. A lot of people defended you here. Your credibility is quickly fading.

Best Regards


----------



## slingshotx (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi Tube_Shooter,

In most developing countries societies, slingshots and shooting birds whether big or small is cultural. No one will look at you like you are very strange. Whenever you see someone with slingshot in Tanzania you should expect next to it to see a small bird especially from children, how many children will you take to jail? it is something cultural!

You live in first world countries, you cannot even chuck rubbish,litter yourself I think in UK, so every place is different. But your scientists kill a lot of rabits and rats for experimentation, so even someone with slingshot he may be doing it mainly for scientific reasons(it is unlikely one grown-up will take their valuable time to just hunt little birds). So experimentation should be left alone

Best regards


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

slingshotx said:


> Hi Tube_Shooter,
> 
> In most developing countries societies, slingshots and shooting birds whether big or small is cultural. No one will look at you like you are very strange. Whenever you see someone with slingshot in Tanzania you should expect next to it to see a small bird especially from children, how many children will you take to jail? it is something cultural!
> 
> ...


My post was not a bashing I was just stating we can't do that here and obviously its different for you....no my friend I'm not taking you or your children to jail...have a nice day.


----------



## slingshotx (Feb 9, 2014)

Dear TreeFork,

Those birds shot a few months ago. And I said outside there are lot of rains; seasonal rains are always continuous. Also I don't have the cameras yet and I am shy to be seen by people who know a lot about shooting so I don't think such a thing will ever happen , but please don't feel bad about it. Can I tell why I shared the photos of you, it is just my contribution about seeing the various scenarios that a slingshot is capable of. So I never thought one would love to see me shooting. But if I had time, maybe I would come to UK or USA for shooting together with you. But just the time does not allow me. In my home, not much a space I have to do the shooting. Nevertheless if I will ever happen to record myself shooting I will share the video with you. Don't worry brother.

Best regards


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Keep shooting and enjoying slingshots. The forum is a means to connect and share with others around the world to do that.

Best Regards


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

You seem to rely a lot on that "cultural" thing as a rationale for your "hunting." Well, here's a little cultural input for your consideration... Just so you can know and understand---killing songbirds isn't viewed as being a legitimate or ethical form of "hunting" in (I think just about all of) the western world. I believe it's against the law in most places. In addition to that, changing the subject to littering or the use of animals for scientific research or any other wildly unrelated thing doesn't change the fact that killing songbirds simply isn't viewed as legitimate or ethical "hunting" in most of the western world.


----------



## slingshotx (Feb 9, 2014)

Dear Lacumo,

Slingshots are like marijuana or cigarette smoking. All of you accept it is addiction. We started doing slingshots from young age hunting these small birds. So when one walks with a slingshot it is very tempting urge to feel like the innocent bird is a challenge, surely birds are innocent, but to the one used to slingshots, the seeing of the birds in front of them seems like a challenge, you have wings, still I can shoot. That is why I said I have almost retired with slingshots, they are just like addictions. So people in my country can use some tree glue, to glue about 100 small birds, and they eat all of it.

I was trying to test butterfly style with small ammnution, we are also slingshot scientist, aren't we?

Best regards,


----------



## slingshotx (Feb 9, 2014)

Dear Lacumo,

Slingshots are like marijuana or cigarette smoking. All of you accept it is addiction. We started doing slingshots from young age hunting these small birds. So when one walks with a slingshot it is very tempting urge to feel like the innocent bird is a challenge, surely birds are innocent, but to the one used to slingshots, the seeing of the birds in front of them seems like a challenge, you have wings, still I can shoot. That is why I said I have almost retired with slingshots, they are just like addictions. So people in my country can use some tree glue, to glue about 100 small birds, and they eat all of it.

I was trying to test butterfly style with small ammnution, we are also slingshot scientist, aren't we?

Best regards,


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

If you were caught shooting kingfishers or any other song birds in the Uk .... YOU would also be SHOT.


----------



## slingshotx (Feb 9, 2014)

And if the are caught shooting someone who is shooting songbirds with slingshot, they would also be SHOT!


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

slingshotx said:


> And if the are caught shooting someone who is shooting songbirds with slingshot, they would also be SHOT!


 :rofl:

I'll give you this you have an answer for everything thrown at you


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Your responses aren't logical reasoning, valid defenses or explanations. They're excuses and changing the subject to unrelated, irrational thoughts. Trying to communicate with you is like trying to shake hands with an eel.

Slingshots are one of my several hobbies---not an addiction. When I'm out shooting and a songbird comes near me, I feel no temptation to shoot it. It seems to me that you have a problem with killing for the sake of killing and then trying to make excuses for doing it. Killing for the sake of killing doesn't make you a so-called "slingshot scientist." That kind of attitude is a factor that contributes to how rapidly the number of endangered species is increasing.


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

This is one of many, of my friends pictures .

This is how a Kingfisher should be seen , people pay good money to photograph these.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

For what it is worth~if you can't eat it don't shoot it~my opinion only birds worth shooting a Grouse. or Pheasent~

Not to bash you for your shooting..you do what you got to do~AKA Oldmiser


----------



## slingshotx (Feb 9, 2014)

Hello all,

 I said all birds were eaten. This Kingfisher bird is amoung birds that are difficult to get, so I said in my slingshot hunting, I should at least shoot one bird of the variety of birds in existance, so I just did that to increase the variety of the birds I shot with a slingshot, and I said I have already stopped killing small birds, when you read what I write, don't pretend not to understand my intention.

Very few people in this world knows what is logical, what seems logical most of the time is just a forced logic and brute force method of logic. So now one should pretend to know much logic. Most people get killed for nothing and few people defend these people so please if you want to defend logic, defend these people who get killed for nothing.

Even testing slingshot accuracy on the real thing is science, isn't it? How can we observe the power of the slingshot?

I have more feelings for birds may be more than you can ever think. But please tomorrow don't go to the butcher, because that goat or cow was slaughtered!

Thanks very much, Oldmiser for your wisdom.

Best regards


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Please slingshtx do not bring the butcher into the mix as the meat sold by him has been humanly killed,not injured for some boys to run off some 70m to retrieve it whilst it wriggled in pain.


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

Tube_Shooter said:


> Please slingshtx do not bring the butcher into the mix as the meat sold by him has been humanly killed,not injured for some boys to run off some 70m to retrieve it whilst it wriggled in pain.


70metres ???? Now that is some serious shooting.


----------



## slingshotx (Feb 9, 2014)

Dear Tube_Shooter,

Any kind of killing cannot be called human. If you slaughter a cow, you overcome it by your tricks, you kill it and you pretend to create terms like "humane", "human" killing. You will not accept someone to slaugher you and say he humanly killed you, will you?

Best regards


----------



## slingshotx (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi Tube_Shooter,

Why also you hunt squirels and rabbits with two shots using slingshots? one the body shot and then you chase you finish by I don't know whether the second shot on the head or by clubs, is that process not pain?

Birds and animals have families even young ones too. Why don't you discuss the pain you give to the family of the rabbit or squirel you hunt? Is that fair to give sadness to the family of the bird/animal you hunt? So here we see the logic you use is just narrow.

Best regards


----------



## slingshotx (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi Tube_Shooter,

Why also you hunt squirels and rabbits with two shots using slingshots? one the body shot and then you chase you finish by I don't know whether the second shot on the head or by clubs, is that process not pain?

Birds and animals have families even young ones too. Why don't you discuss the pain you give to the family of the rabbit or squirel you hunt? Is that fair to give sadness to the family of the bird/animal you hunt? So here we see the logic you use is just narrow.

Best regards


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

slingshotx said:


> I have more feelings for birds may be more than you can ever think. But please tomorrow don't go to the butcher, because that goat or cow was slaughtered!


Your pride in having killed songbirds leads you to post pictures of your kills and yet you profess to have more feelings for birds than we "can ever think" and you tell us to become vegetarians? This is truly screwball thinking.



slingshotx said:


> Very few people in this world knows what is logical, what seems logical most of the time is just a forced logic and brute force method of logic. So now one should pretend to know much logic. Most people get killed for nothing and few people defend these people so please if you want to defend logic, defend these people who get killed for nothing.


This is just senseless, meaningless babbling.

This thread has degenerated down to a level that doesn't even deserve further consideration or participation. This is lunacy and I'm out of here.


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Slingshotx where did I say I take two shots for game? Seriously if I can't take a squirrel with one shot to the head from 10 meter to 15 meter, I would not take the shot in the first place....have a nice day I'm crossing the road to retrieve some beers,I need it after this thread LOL


----------



## Outback (Apr 8, 2013)

Whilst I am happy to see pic of hunting must admit I don't like the idea of shooting this type of bird which I am sure would not be considered a pest or have any true 'game' status. Seems a shame to kill such beautiful birds when more applicable ones must be readily available.


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

You know what I've been thinking come the summer I will document 70m shooting ok it'll be 70m but at a ten inch cake tin lid,I normally draw 2040 tubes 42 inch and get over 200 fps now if I draw thumb down I must be reaching close to 300 fps at 56 inch draw.this imo is better than silver tb which I have used and did not care for frankly..now hopefully my wife will read this and buy me a camera for my birthday.....do you not love the science behind the slingshot LOL


----------



## Arber (Mar 30, 2013)

Is this what is going to happen every time he posts a topic, because quite frankly I'm sick of it. Repeating the same thing, in different ways, to a man as ignorant as this is useless.


----------



## Sandinfool (Dec 28, 2013)

Arber said:


> Is this what is going to happen every time he posts a topic, because quite frankly I'm sick of it. Repeating the same thing, in different ways, to a man as ignorant as this is useless.


Well shut my mouth!!! :banghead: , If I :stupidcomp: then cant"t post a reply. Hint, Hint. Now where's that unfollow button.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

:banghead:


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

This is not "hunting" if things are so dire where this gentleman lives that he literally shoots and eats whatever is available then it is called survival. Yet he has access to a computer connected to the internet and theraband silver so I very much doubt this is the case. So is it just for the novelty of it? Also all of the pictures he posts it looks as if the birds have been attacked by dogs, strange. I wonder if this is common in Tanzania?


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

If I had a "BEAST" slingshot of my own I would use to it to shoot every thread this dude posts from now on.........


----------



## Arber (Mar 30, 2013)

August West said:


> This is not "hunting" if things are so dire where this gentleman lives that he literally shoots and eats whatever is available then it is called survival. Yet he has access to a computer connected to the internet and theraband silver so I very much doubt this is the case. So is it just for the novelty of it? Also all of the pictures he posts it looks as if the birds have been attacked by dogs, strange. I wonder if this is common in Tanzania?


He claims that he did nothing to these birds, other than shoot them, maybe birds in the wild of Tanzania already have mauled necks as well as the occasional headlessness.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Slingshotx may I ask what do you get out of posting such things? Even if you eat them. Why post? Does this make you feel like a man to do so? I can care less what you kill as long as you eat it. But why post little birds to show people? I am not looking for an argument. I would just like to know this. You post all kinds of kills claiming your an avid hunter and such. And you may very well be. But why do you have to brag about it over and over? At this point I take you as trying to cause issues.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I am intrigued by his slingshot exploits, he eats what he kills and he can make the shot at long distances. Am I detecting envy, jealousy?

He may not write well but I get what he is saying.

Yet, 70 yards&#8230;..ouuuu, that is a long shot. :hmm:


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

A small birds eye at 70 meter seriously!!! You could make big money,can I be your manager? Trust me this is no joke.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Whatever you do, just don't ask for a video...


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

I dont feel many of your 'kills'... are clean at all...

Injuring an animal... then having to finish the job with a knife... isnt killing it with a slingshot...

Its killing it with a knife....

Just incase you didnt know what a clesn kill looks like...

Heres one for you...

Compare that to your others with the knecks badly rung or sliced to death because the shot didnt suffice.

In one side.. out the other...

Was dead before it hit the floor.


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

B.P.R said:


> I dont feel many of your 'kills'... are clean at all...
> Injuring an animal... then having to finish the job with a knife... isnt killing it with a slingshot...
> Its killing it with a knife....
> Just incase you didnt know what a clesn kill looks like...
> ...


I don't like how it's staring at me. Good shot.


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

Good clean Kill


----------



## slingshotx (Feb 9, 2014)

Hello all,

I said before, even if I make head shots and are enought for the so called "Clean Kill", I must also finish it with a knife while twitching. To put my words clear, if I was the one who shot the bird above, I would still slaughter it with knife, that is the difference between me and you. Slaughtering for me is a must do thing. So because slaughtering is a must do thing for me, it makes no difference whether I get I head shot or wingshot, or body shot or neck shot, I will finally slaughter it. Don't think I dont aim at the head, whilst twiching, I slaughter it in time, before it stops twitching.

Best regards


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

B.P.R said:


> I dont feel many of your 'kills'... are clean at all...
> 
> Injuring an animal... then having to finish the job with a knife... isnt killing it with a slingshot...
> 
> Its killing it with a knife....


by the looks of some of the pics, his knife cuts dont even look like they have an edge.


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Imperial said:


> B.P.R said:
> 
> 
> > I dont feel many of your 'kills'... are clean at all...
> ...


Looks to me...

Like hes been cutting the necks with a mars bar...


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Rayshot said:


> I am intrigued by his slingshot exploits, he eats what he kills and he can make the shot at long distances. Am I detecting envy, jealousy?
> 
> He may not write well but I get what he is saying.
> 
> Yet, 70 yards&#8230;..ouuuu, that is a long shot. :hmm:





BCluxor said:


> For anyone interested the following is at 200ft, The puddle I am shooting at is around the size of a small family car! It is difficult even at this size to get a splash.... 100ft yeah no problem 8/10... anything above that you loose accuracy fast. The problems come from gauging the drop and adjusting accordingly. The time of flight is just under a second. Anybody competent at hitting a tin can at that range... You are superhuman! I am guestimating it would take me 70+ shots.


Lol that one post I made yesterday I have copy pasted 3 times now... In context he is hitting a sparrow at the distance above (70 yards =210 feet ) A sparrow would be roughly a tenth the size on one of the three black dots... all I can say is your superhuman slinghottx! I was struggling to hit an area the size of a car only getting say 1/10 hits,,,, and my car sized target was not moving round!


----------



## slingshotx (Feb 9, 2014)

Hello BCluxor,

Nice pictures of the landscape and the "patch of water" you are practising on. What band setup and ammo you are using? Use heavier ammo and try to control the ammo. I don't think over there you have wind problem, it looks very calm. 

If you can hit nicely at half the distance, why not, twice the distance. You cannot just all of a sudden master the drop techniques. As you sow so shall you reap!

Today some 2 stupid football players missed the penalties at 12 yards. Just lack of practise and fear. When you shoot slingshots you should smile from pulling the band to realising. Others shoot depressingly. That wont work.

Leonel Messi is seen superhuman, but he just learned by practising and being earnest.

Best regards


----------



## mastersedge (Nov 2, 2013)

how about that video. cant wait to see your technique.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

slingshotx said:


> Hello BCluxor,
> 
> Nice pictures of the landscape and the "patch of water" you are practising on. What band setup and ammo you are using? Use heavier ammo and try to control the ammo. I don't think over there you have wind problem, it looks very calm.
> 
> ...


...at least we can see Messi on a video...


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

I was shooting 80 meter with my toy slingshot at a penny I was surprised that my hit rate was 10/10................Then!

I fell out of bed and out of my dreaming :rofl:


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Listen mate we all know your talking bull. I admire anybody who hunts with a slingshot, more so those who push the capabilities of the slingshot to the max when hunting. But i think you have severely misjudged the distances you have shot the birds at. Your not gonna make any friends on here if you are trying to stand by these distances but then shunning the chance to prove it.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Best regards....


----------



## slingshotx (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi friends,

Thanks for your nice answers. I am very happy and bright to always hear from you.

If someone does not believe the 70 yard/70 meters range, let them be put as target at that distance; first standing or standing on their knees or just lying and let us see how long or how many shots it will take before they "squeak". . If they don't agree to be targets then it is clear proof that they are shootable at that distance.

Best regards


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

slingshotx said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Thanks for your nice answers. I am very happy and bright to always hear from you.
> 
> ...


 in America we use guns if someone shoots at us. So start lobbin. 45s are pretty fast.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Seriously I think everybody on the attack here is a bit ott... The picture demonstrates the distance and as they say "a picture tells a thousand misses..." "a video shows a well edited hit"


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Small birds in the UK are almost invisible until they fly off in front of your face I would wager £100 that no one could take a sparrow at 229 feet, if you tell me you can see a sparrow at that distance among the branches then you have eyes like a falcon 20/5 or better vision and then I'd know you were lying :rofl:


----------



## slingshotx (Feb 9, 2014)

People here are masters of distorting all the information.

Great of you, mates


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

My post was kind of a challenge to those in the UK, there's no distortion of information here.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

They would be breaking the law in the UK by accepting and winning? Sparrow off limit?


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Oh yeah bcluxor you are right off limits


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Here is an instructional video I put together in a few minutes to assist in documenting a cool shot. Its so much easier this way instead of making a claim and people doubting the validity. The amount of time to video and upload the shot takes less time than responding on the forum on a daily basis. Grab a stop watch and you'll see what I'm saying. I hope this is helpful.

Best Regards


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

I want to video a 70m shot I think I know how to do this but I may need advice on how high above the target I should place my reference point,any tips in inches appreciated


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Well try the shot I should have added


----------



## Acedoc (May 19, 2012)

wondering whether the op aims at each birdie or lets one rip through a flock ?

new a guy who used a shot gun with no 6 shot on a murder of crows , he didn't hit effing one !


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

slingshotx said:


> Hi Tube_Shooter,
> 
> Why also you hunt squirels and rabbits with two shots using slingshots? one the body shot and then you chase you finish by I don't know whether the second shot on the head or by clubs, is that process not pain?
> 
> ...


Why would you kill such a colorful bird like that? I mean are your that hunger for food ? Overthere . Not much to eat there . And if u want to test how good you can shoot. Just shoot a can or a stick .


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

I am mostly with majority of the forum on this one, at least on this whole 70 meter shot on tiny birds, honestly just not believable.

But how are you guys going to jump down this guys throat for finishing off his game? People shoot with rifles and shot guns and merely injure their game all the time. How many squirrels are out there running around with bird shot in their asses? I am not scared to admit I do not always get that desirable instant kill, but when I don't, I hustle to the target and deal the finishing blow.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

I think if you spent all day hunting and there were lots of birds close together on a tree or flying around in a Circle it is possible after many shots did he say how many times he missed? After 100 shots its almost certain he would get one i would think .


----------

